# Realtek Network Adapter Problems



## mpckid (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello, I'm having a problem with my Realtek network adapter. Here is my error after trying to install drivers - "The Realtek Network Controller was not found. If Deep Sleep Mode is enabled Please Plug the Cable".

Devices under Network Adapters are -
Kaspersky Anti-virus NDIS Miniport #2 [with a red X]
Kaspersky Anti-virus NDIS Miniport #3 [with a red X]
Realrek PCIe GBE Family Controller [with a yellow ! mark]

Could someone please help me out here? Thank you!


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

if you have not tried it, remove antivirus, remove the current driver and restart the computer and let it load the generic drivers

see if that works


----------

